# 60cm new tank



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi everybody

here is a newly 60*30*36 set tank , for this one i wanted to create the impression of a quiet glade in a dense forest , not so much red plants are used to create a more natural feeling (indica bush should soon be a little bit more dense though) ,the lilaeopsis carpet(cobra grass) still isn't complete , i guess i'll have to wait a few more weeks for it to look nice and create an even more natural feeling (it is quite a slow plant....) , hope you like it










here is a view of the "glade" , here again , i'll have to wait for the lilaeopsis carpet to be thicker ...










a little close up


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

*THAT TANK IS AMAZING!!!* I am thinking of doing something like this to my 10 gallon.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

very nice tank. even if the foreground hasn't filled in completely its still great. whats your tank specs?


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for your comments

this tank is 60*30*36 , filter is a eheim 2232 , light 2*18W ada na-lamp (0,6W/L not so much) , co2 :1bps , aquasoil amazonia2+power sand+bacter100+clear super+penacW , ferts: brightyK 1ml/day , eca / phyton git / green gain a few drops when i feel like


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

very nice scape. i really like the transition from dark to brighter colored foliage, it's a very natural and serene look.
however, i find my eye to immediately be drawn to the red stems in the back left corner. they almost look out of place at the moment.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice tank, classic "Nature" aquascape  I like the way you scaped the wood. Lilaleopsis in the foreground is also an excellent choice. One think that bothers me is left background. Huge amount of Hottonia (?) makes it a little overhelming and boring. Changing some of it close to the center to something red, might be a good idea. But still, very good work and I am looking forward to next photos


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

very nice scape!
As soon as lilaeopsis will cover the foreground, it will look really beautiful...


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Black lung , the hygrophilia sp in the left back corner seems in fact out of place i'm definitly going to move it 

Chester , in the left bush i putted some myriophilium matogrossense (the picture is a bit small to see it clearly) and some green rotala , the myrio is quite quick compared to the green rotala and took most of the space so we dont see much of the green rotala , i was thinking (and still is...) about putting some rotala rotundifolia in the right back side of the left bush (next to the path) to put some light red/orange color , the thing is that i am afraid that if i put a new plant variety in it it will look less natural....even though it might look better after all .....so it's some kind of dilemna........but the more i think about it the more i think that i should use some rotundifolia....:mrgreen: (ps , you have some great tanks on your site)


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice tank.
I saw it on aquagora, j'aime beaucoup, les plantes bullent comme des folles, vivement que tout pousse!!!
(I like it very much,the plants are pearlig like crazy! Cannot wait for it to grow.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Amazing uttoshii, congrats !

Can you share your plant list please ?


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Guillermo , i used a minimum varieties of plants in this tank , lilaeopsis brasiliensis , java moss, hygrophilia sp , green rotala , rotala indica , myriophilum matagrossense , crypto wendtii green


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW! Very nice  I think this tank look very natural, and at the same time clean and fresh!! Well done


----------



## gardner (Apr 3, 2008)

wow awesome tank. 
those plants are pearling like crazy.

i wish i had that many bubbles lol


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

Great composition, i love it... 

I wish i had that much Lilaeopsis, and it seems so healthy!. I will be waiting for pics when the foreground fills in...


----------



## firefox (Apr 2, 2008)

So nice man...the plants all grow well and healthy...but the mosses a bit yellowish..is it too hot?


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the plant list. Sorry for the late response.

Regards


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Firefox , moss is a bit yellowish on a few spots , seems like it happens when it is right under the lights (and i don't use so much light , only 36W in T8 ), in comparison it is much healthier and green in the shade...
actually i never succeeded in having perfect moss , even though i try to take real good care of it , trim it often etc... is there any trick???


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

this really looks impressive!


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

uttoshii said:


> Firefox , moss is a bit yellowish on a few spots , seems like it happens when it is right under the lights (and i don't use so much light , only 36W in T8 ), in comparison it is much healthier and green in the shade...
> actually i never succeeded in having perfect moss , even though i try to take real good care of it , trim it often etc... is there any trick???


Hi
One the problems with mosses it's high temperature.
Try to keep it under 25 °Celsius/77 °Fahrenheit.

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for the tip Joe

my tank temperature was already at 25C , i put it down to 24C , hopping it will get better

i did a small plantation change , removed the hygrophilia sp from the left back corner , and densified the green rotala in this part too , i think it will effectively look better

here are a few pics showing the evolution of the lilaeopsis roots , seems like it grows 'kind of' faster after all

the 5th week










the 7th week (a bit blurry sorry)










the 8th week










i'll post a few full tank pics soon


----------



## langthangsg06 (Apr 9, 2008)

so beautiful tank , i will try to set up a tank like that .


----------



## robloredo (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## natdc2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Love the green stem plants on the right. Is that rotala sp green by any chance?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Very pretty layout

If you are still fiddling with it, i would move the red plant out of the far left corner.

jB


----------



## Sparg93 (Mar 31, 2008)

Wish mine looked that good, awesome


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some update , no real change except for the hygro that moved out from the left back corner , the lilaeopsis starts to be thick , i really like this plant, i'm still having problems with the moss , might be the temperature (around 27c now) , or the ferts , i changed those a bit , i'll see soon if it works.anyways the tank is not quite finished yet .


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

It looks great!!!!!!


----------



## roybot73 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice mix of color and texture! Lilaeopsis looks great!
Cheers!


----------

